# Understanding Symphobia 2



## d-dmusic (Dec 1, 2010)

Those of you who already have Symphobia 2, can you correct me if I'm wrong.....

I used the Try-Sound web site to audition and look through Symphobia 2 this morning and it looks as though Symphobia 2 is definitely meant as an expansion of Symphobia 1 and is not an orchestral library that can "stand alone" with all necessary sections and articulations that are required. 

In other words, it's not a version of Symphobia that takes Symphobia 1 and makes it an all new all encompassing orchestral giant....much like Trillian did of Trilogy.

Really love the true legato stuff. Drooling and wishing it was part of Symphobia 1.


----------



## KMuzzey (Dec 1, 2010)

That might be a good way to look at it. The more basic tools are in Symph 1 (various string sections, awesome sordino, multiple string articulations, big brass, great string/brass combo) but Symph 2 definitely builds on those. If you're looking for a standard orchestral tool, Symph 1 is prolly your best bet. 

Kerry


----------



## Ed (Dec 1, 2010)

I havent tried it yet but frankly I get SO much use out of Symphobia (like its probably 80+% of my orchestra sounds in projects that arent at all horror or even epic sometime I'm totally prepared to pay that much for an "expansion". A few days ago I just know the legato horns would have been perfect for a current project. Soon, my precious. Soon.


----------



## Ed (Dec 1, 2010)

Omg, Im playing it in TrySound right now and I was giddy with amazment on the first irish style patch. The legatos are superb! I really hope they eventually do a full lib.

EDIT: Oh dear god Im buying this.


----------



## KMuzzey (Dec 1, 2010)

I love symphobia 1, and like everyone else I was a little bit "hmmm" about Symphobia 2, until I got my hands on it. I think I spent 2 solid days just playing with all the patches. 1 + 2 = a whole orchestra with bells & whistles & all. Big love for ProjectSAM.

Kerry


----------



## Ed (Dec 1, 2010)

Can you confirm that the irish whistle is screwed up beyond belief with lots of missing notes?

Thats the only crappy thing Ive found in the library, and hoping its just a bug here in Try Sound.


----------



## Ed (Dec 1, 2010)

KMuzzey @ Wed Dec 01 said:


> Aaaaand in the spirit of political correctness & kindness to others, perhaps "gay" shouldn't be used as a perjorative. Us gays don't really like that. Courtesy starts at home.  o-[][]-o
> 
> Kerry



It could be worse, I could have said "fag" and argued it's fine cuz South Park shows us it http://hellforleathermagazine.com/2009/11/south-park-calls-harley-riders-fags/ (doesnt really have anything to do with gay people) 

Back to the irish whistle, I dont care about it being authentic, I want it anyway! :D

Also the legato is so amazing I cant even imagine how cool it would be to have an ethnic winds library from them or just a dedicated orchestral winds lib. The one flute legato layer is so perfect it beats any other legato flute Ive played on in terms of how good that layer sounds. I didnt realise how good it was until i got to play it on Try Sound.


----------



## Justus (Dec 1, 2010)

Ed @ Wed Dec 01 said:


> The one flute legato layer is so perfect it beats any other legato flute Ive played on in terms of how good that layer sounds. I didnt realise how good it was until i got to play it on Try Sound.



Indeed, this is the first legato instrument with emotion in it IMO.


----------



## KMuzzey (Dec 1, 2010)

Ed @ Wed Dec 01 said:


> KMuzzey @ Wed Dec 01 said:
> 
> 
> > Aaaaand in the spirit of political correctness & kindness to others, perhaps "gay" shouldn't be used as a perjorative. Us gays don't really like that. Courtesy starts at home.  o-[][]-o
> ...



Rather than say "it's ok to say it because South Park says so," I'm just asking that some courtesy and consideration be shown in these public forums. I don't think the request is a stretch.

Thanks.

Kerry


----------



## Ed (Dec 1, 2010)

KMuzzey @ Wed Dec 01 said:


> Rather than say "it's ok to say it because South Park says so," I'm just asking that some courtesy and consideration be shown in these public forums. I don't think the request is a stretch.
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> Kerry



Fine fine :roll: I dont think anyone wants another thread ruined over something so trivial.


----------



## handz (Dec 1, 2010)

Shut up you fags! 

Now I have to login to try sound and try the damn thing!


----------



## KMuzzey (Dec 1, 2010)

Seriously, you guys? Would you go into a forum and start tossing around the N-word? Come on already. 

Kerry


----------



## d-dmusic (Dec 1, 2010)

Let's keep this on topic...please.


----------



## handz (Dec 1, 2010)

Whats the thpic now? It is addon sold for the price of the new lib. The first symphobia have more of the fundamental patches IMO.


----------



## Frederick Russ (Dec 1, 2010)

KMuzzey @ Wed Dec 01 said:


> Seriously, you guys? Would you go into a forum and start tossing around the N-word? Come on already.
> 
> Kerry



Good point. Thread locked.


----------

